# All Weather Floor Liners



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I have them, they were ordered with the car.(not by me) They don't offer they same coverage as Husky or Weathertechs. They fit like factory though obviously. Better than Weathertechs do in my previous Cobalts, my Impala and my 1500.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

You're talking about these right? 








I think they're nice. Way better than stock floor mats. I had credit in my GM rewards so I got the front set for my car and they were great over the winter. The fit is very good although the side closest to the door is a little looser than I'd prefer. It make sense because that's the part of the mat with the least amount of structure but I'm a stickler so I notice it. Having said that it doesn't interfere with driving at all.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> You're talking about these right?
> View attachment 270655


Yes. Got a good quote on them and even an additional 5% off.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice! I think I got mine for 12 bucks because I had those vouchers :th_coolio:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I wish they went under the accelerator pedal more, and farther back towards the seat rails. One of my friends does a lot of custom polyurethane work, and we are probably gonna try and make a set that covers a lot more area (I hate that dirt gets in my exposed seat track)


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Looking to get some all weather floor mats for my ride too. Will keep these in mind.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I wish they went under the accelerator pedal more, and farther back towards the seat rails.


Yeah, me too, but for the difference in price I am gonna give these a spin.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

chevy626 said:


> Looking to get some all weather floor mats for my ride too. Will keep these in mind.


Went ahead and ordered mine on Sat. They are supposed to arrive on Thu. Will give you a review once I get them installed and see how I like them.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had weather tech in my 15 Cruze diesel and I have GM in my 18 Cruze Premier, I probably prefer the GM ones, they are both good. The GM ones just look like factory stuff. I have front and back with the GM ones on the 18, look very nice and fit is outstanding.


----------



## khancock70 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes, I have the factory all weather floor mats and cargo liner in my 2014 Diva. I went with these because I had purchased the weathertech trim to fit liners and was very displeased by how much coverage I didn't have. 

These not only fit perfectly, but when you scrub and wash them they dry very quickly. $45 for the floor liners and $54 for the cargo liner. 

My two cents.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have WeatherTechs in my 2017 and I'm happy with them. They cover much better than the factory mats.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Floor mats, or floor liners? Thats awful cheap for liners. 
All my local dealers are selling them for at least $200, one as high as $250. I lol'd at that one. Got a full set from a Fla dealership much cheaper, even with shipping. They are due to arrive on Fri.


----------



## fiannacco (Jun 6, 2019)

I got the husky ones and am happy with them. They fit pretty spot on!


----------

